
PySignal: A Pure Python Implementation of Qt Signals - dagmx
https://github.com/dgovil/PySignal
======
dagmx
Just wanted to share this now that it's being used a bit in production.

It's a Qt style signal/slot system using just Python with no external
dependency. Hopefully useful for someone else too.

Also my first Python package available on pypi.

